
Ask HN: Are all Facebook accts in america phone-verified? - awinter-py
Swallowed bile and created an FB account so I could pay them for their cheap ad platform. The account locked after 30 minutes and is asking me for a mobile number to continue.<p>Do I have a suspicious behavior pattern or is this standard operating procedure?
======
marssaxman
I've never given them my phone number - they've guessed it, likely through
scanning the address book on some friend's phone, and they persistently ask me
to confirm their guess, but I've never agreed. Perhaps they'd be more
insistent if it were a newer account.

~~~
gt565k
Same here. I keep getting the popup every now and then to confirm my number.

At one time, the mobile app used to pre-fill the username field with my actual
phone number, and I had to delete it manually and enter my email address to
log-in... those sneaky sons of...

------
DamnYuppie
All accounts or just those trying to place ads? Mine isn't phone verified but
I also don't purchase ads via FB.

~~~
awinter-py
Asking about all accounts They didn't say 'you need to provide a phone number
to pay us', my account was just suddenly locked.

